# My transformation after 18 weeks on 150mg TRT



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

I had 391ng/DL my test level for so went on 150mg.








Day 1 vs week 6.5














day 1 vs week 2










week 15











day 1 vs week 1













week 12













16 weeks











week 18


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

Also I did 4mg of LGD








Bottom right day 1, top left is week 3.

At the start I did 4mg of LGD for 2 weeks & moved up to 8, but at 4 weeks I felt fatigue & slightly chest pains. So stuck with just the test. Also I've been doing 20mg of MK11 twice week before a heavy workout, but will stop as the insulin spike isn't worth the GH gains.


----------



## Lawrence 82 (Jun 1, 2012)

Awesome transformation pal , congrats and well done .. horrific tattoo though brother


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

That week 12 pic though 😂😂


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Lawrence 82 said:


> Awesome transformation pal , congrats and well done .. horrific tattoo though brother


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

This deserves some sort of award


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

js77 said:


> This deserves some sort of award
> 
> View attachment 213028


Danielson got himself an Ak


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Great transformation!


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

Lawrence 82 said:


> Awesome transformation pal , congrats and well done .. horrific tattoo though brother


Thanks, I hope this one planned is less horrific!
I have a drink being developed at the moment, called Tiger Fuel. Plus my sometimes I say the word "great" like Tony The Tiger. Also I was born on the year of the tiger 

Oh finally I did used to have a picture of a tiger above my bed, I'll try & find a picture.


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

Here it is, but I since moved it downstairs, the silk sheets remain though!







e silk sheets


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Get in there @Shwantz - couple of posts & you’re already being showing the boudoir! 🍆💦


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

Here's the new location of the tiger in the background.







I'm 2 weeks in Turkesterone. Gained 2kg, but I've been increasing the carbs a bit too, so would be more likely to be that. Has anyone else tried it?


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Tonyguy said:


> Here's the new location of the tiger in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this is what makes ukm so ‘special’.


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Well done mate, an obvious difference can be visibly observed. But I have to say, you looked quite lean and had a good physique prior to starting HRT 

I have a few questions if you don't mind as I am interested in your journey as I myself recently found low test levels in my most recent blood work.

1.) Have you cycled with steroids before?
2)Can you post your full Testosterone related blood work w.g free test, SBG etc
3) What were the side effects of your low test and how do you feel different now?
4) Do you plan on staying on TRT non stop or will you cycle it? Are you making up your own protocol or are you following a specific method?


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

Thanks pal! I'd had 2 months on the couch in that first pic. Been on off & training during the lockdown periods.

1. No.
2. Unfortunately I didn't know about free test etc at the time, so paid for a basic one with Thriva being only £25. Optimale seems to be comprehensive clinic if you're looking.
3. No sides for me apart from ball shrinkage. Just more energised, for example I can dance sober. I did a video on how it feels being test:




4. I plan to maintain it. As that test result was me at my optimum, I suffer from insomnia & had a month off work to trial out Ritalin, so was well slept, had low stress & low booze consumption at the time. Since I had planning cut out most carbs following that blood test, my hormones would of dropped further still remaining natty.

This over a week 13 year period.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Tonyguy said:


> Thanks pal! I'd had 2 months on the couch in that first pic. Been on off & training during the lockdown periods.
> 
> 1. No.
> 2. Unfortunately I didn't know about free test etc at the time, so paid for a basic one with Thriva being only £25. Optimale seems to be comprehensive clinic if you're looking.
> ...


Love it!!!


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

Here's a good comparison. 77kg vs 120kg. This is in the space of 2 years. Funny how many people get fat giving up boxing!

No more yoyoing from now on that's for sure.


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

My scales broke a month realised I'd gone too far carb cutting at 80.5kg. Gone up to 83kg but also I've lost much weight in fat, also making my laugher lines more viable. I've been mewing for the last few weeks & I think definitely made a difference so far. (Biting a 40lb ball basically 😆)

Has anyone else tried it after losing weight?


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Haha mate just wanted to say you're a complete barm pot


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

Haha thanks that's what the world a great place, all the different characters.... I seen a lot of people reviewing them on YouTube. More Plates is definitely a creditable source.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Your Journal is different I will say that. Keep it up!


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

Realised I didn't explain why I started the mewing. I didn't gaunt look, I used to get when I did boxing/muay thai aged 20-22. Hence I rebelled back then & went on a dirty bulk. The mewing build ups the jaw squareness. 

I was diagnosed with ADHD & low testosterone later in the summer, the combination of Ritalin & test has had a profound impact.

This Tiktok explains it a bit, obviously I'm exaggerating though! 

theenhancedman on TikTok

I actually do informative content too. Having a drink I'm developing with a food tech company & also a tshirt brand, an online presence helps when going to the funding stage.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

And next up…

_Micro-needling_


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

😂 funny enough I incorporated micro needling into my hair loss protocol since starting TRT.










Dropping my low dose of MK-677 for 0.3mg a day Sermorelin from tomorrow.

I started Cerebrolysin a brain growth hormone last week, helps with focus, memory & repairing damage lifestyle damage Mine has been pretty bad, was quite a heavy drinker in the past etc. I still do have do some sleep issues, the Zopiclones I occasionally have to use definitely aren't good for memory! So far it is certainty helping with being less drained after training, also waking up fresher too.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

We have all been there with the heavy drinking, there is recent thread on this forum and everyone was honest. Looks like bodybuilders like a drop of the hard stuff...!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

What's the latest Tony?


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

Goinh well, I've gained a kg finally in this last week. I'm not too far off finishing my 60 day Turkesterone cycle. It doesn't really move the needle too much for the price.

The Sermorelin on the other hand, I wake up fresh with about 2 hours less sleep. I'm not a morning but I can train before work, it's a game changer as I can get stuff done in the evening, maybe do a bit extra on abs or forearms


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Any more updates mate?


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

Sorry for the lack of updates. Been working a lot of hours & my car repaired for the last few weeks, has made it hard it get the to the gym, home workouts only help a bit. Teaches me to have a 30 year old Italian car as a daily 😂.

Lost a bit of muscle, I'm sure it'll come back quick & be surpassed.


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

Dropped from 83kg to 81 annoyingly, now gonna try & get to 90 at the same body fat, hopefully should be a bit of a specimen 😂


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

You didn't lose it off that arm mate...💪👍

Look forward to the photos when you are a bit of a specimen... 😉


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Keep at it and keep us updated. Interesting read for sure


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

Good read that well done.
How tall are you ?


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

I'm 6ft
Here's some good shots earlier this year, though I got a warning from the gym. Not sure if you recognise my response to them ;-)


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

Love that response 😃


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Shame you missed out ‘like’ in your hour of glory.


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

hmgs said:


> Shame you missed out ‘like’ in your hour of glory.


😆 you just burst my bubble, I lost getting smiles off the Holly Willoughby lookalike instructor for nothing now....


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Tonyguy said:


> 😆 you just burst my bubble, I lost getting smiles off the Holly Willoughby lookalike instructor for nothing now....


I’m sure they’ll be back when (s)he’s completed the gender reassignment meds… 😉


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

@80kg I'm the lightest I've been since 2009. I hardly train legs, starting to think maybe I should. Maybe I can get small melons going on, as Arnie calls them 😂.

Got a flyer printed to get some local support, not sure if I should be proud of myself or not with vista prints email 😕


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Crack me up at times Tony.. 😂 But why not! Certainly brighten up Members Journals too! You weren't a slob though. 😂

Great calf, but get legs trained too. Though on your photos they are not skinny.


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

Nothing wrong with a bit of amusement eh 😉. 

Thanks, tbf that pic's nothing for me in relation to looking like a slob, more my mentality I guess. My hobbies either were either getting drunk or watching TV, nothing wrong with either, but that's all I did if not working.


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

Lost muscle but not leaness, thankfully not base gone down my 17 year old early gym days 😅


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Befores and afters!!

Certainly lean mate and don't look to have lost any muscle! If you have I wouldn't worry about it! Those arms and shoulders... 💪💯 Well done Tony, looking great.


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

Thanks Brian, didn't think I was that skinny at 17 🤣, have to check some old photos. 

Just got to be patient I guess. I haven't gone past 5 hours of gym sessions of a week. If I average about 10 hours, doing twice daily often then it should move the needle a bit more. Eating a little more wouldn't hard too! 

If all else fails maybe I can add in another HGH peptide.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Sorry mate, I just typed befores and afters as that what bodybuilders do with photos, not that you were skinny at 17. I think you are doing great with the 5 hours, up to you, you know how big you want to be, I'd personally stay as you are and maintain it, though I never wanted to be huge. You carry on Tony. 💪


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

Thought this short is a worthwhile addition to the journey.....

IF THE TERMINATOR LANDED IN SURREY

Just need to work on the upper chest! Very strong on flys but I've been stuck on 34kg incline dumbells for a while, I can do lots of sets at that weight though.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

What's the latest mate?


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

Hi mate, still hovering around 80kg. Even
having the odd treat I'm still not gaining, starting to think cutting down on meat is having an impact. I'm training more frequently now, so hopefully it slowly packs on. On a positive, the calfs are developing now I'm training them a bit more.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Tonyguy said:


> Hi mate, still hovering around 80kg. Even
> having the odd treat I'm still not gaining, starting to think cutting down on meat is having an impact. I'm training more frequently now, so hopefully it slowly packs on. On a positive, the calfs are developing now I'm training them a bit more.


Still lean too mate. Your shoulders and calves are excellent. 👍💪Sure you will gain in the end, you put in a lot of effort. Can't see it being meat, but I don't know otherwise. Best of luck!

I know you mentioned Hemp Protein, well I was thinking the same at the time and have bought some. Very healthy, but I bought unflavoured and it tastes a bit grassy, but not bad. I don't seem to have an allergic reaction either, like I did with Whey.


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

Thanks mate! I tried Myprotein's vegan blend as could find flavoured hemp. It's not bad, though I put non dairy milk with it, otherwise I imagine it would be pretty bland with water, though same with whey really.

I'm going to use L-gulatimine more regularly, I believe being low meat it is healthier, but makes it slightly harder to bulk as not getting the broadest range of amino acids. It's finding that sweet spot I guess. High protein & particularly meat raises mTOR (cell growth), but it's also measurement of your body's aging rate 😂.


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

Still hovering at 80kg but it's going to time packing on "contractile tissue" MPMD haha. I've got friends who fluctuate a lot, either from blasting gear or binging on food & then being strict. So slow & predictable is best IMO.

Just spotted a stomach bruise from a peptide shot 😆


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking great mate, well done!


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

That's the physique I wanna attain using steroids and maintain


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> That's the physique I wanna attain using steroids and maintain


Thanks pal! Is that blasting then cruising?

Thought you guys might enjoy this one 😉😆


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Tonyguy said:


> Thanks pal! Is that blasting then cruising?
> 
> Thought you guys might enjoy this one 😉😆
> 
> ...


Yes, that would be blasting then cruising.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Nice work mate! Great videos!


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

Cheers, what like 500mg test? Are you going to a clinic after for TRT? I believe you get some that do monitoring with you supplying your own test. 

Toughie for as it costs £90pm from them. It's definitely lot cheaper getting 3rd world pharma!


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Tonyguy said:


> Cheers, what like 500mg test? Are you going to a clinic after for TRT? I believe you get some that do monitoring with you supplying your own test.
> 
> Toughie for as it costs £90pm from them. It's definitely lot cheaper getting 3rd world pharma!


I'm on 250mg test and 25mg anadrol atm. I plan on using UK UGL gear to use forTRT.im applying for TRT on the NHS, got an appointment next month


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

I had a girl tell my obeletes reminded her of my car's grilles, she does have a point 😂


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Tonyguy said:


> View attachment 216345
> 
> I had a girl tell my obeletes reminded her of my car's grilles, she does have a point 😂


Nice car dude!!! What model is it? Any Ferrari is a cool one in my book.


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Nice car dude!!! What model is it? Any Ferrari is a cool one in my book.


Thanks. It's a 348, not the loved model, but recent times it's been seen underrated. Same chassis as the 355, but more analogue. Recently been doing enhancements for more power🙂


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Tonyguy said:


> Thanks. It's a 348, not the loved model, but recent times it's been seen underrated. Same chassis as the 355, but more analogue. Recently been doing enhancements for more power🙂


Well I don't know nothing about cars but I bet it's fast. How quick does it do 0-60? Vrom vrooooom


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

5.3 so there's some room for improvement. I used to have CLS 55, which was faster but didn't have the same visceral feeling, managed to get over 180 in it though!


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Sure you're not gonna get arrested one day for posting that! And 5.3 is mighty quick for an older car dude.


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

Well it's from 2015, I did another video in it back then, though it was obvious I was a passenger. Just as well as he went about 100 through island with bollards in a 20 zone!

I might mentally be 15, but am more sensible on the road now. But yeah that car's long gone & my mate passed away.


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

My friend's scale said I was 16.8% body fat, surely that can't right. I need personal trainer friend to do it manually really.

I've started Turkesterone again after being sent a free trial, probably won't do much even being a bigger dose, though nothing included to increase the bioavailabily of it. So I swallow big capsule of cayenne pepper simultaneously, you can definitely feel that 😂.

I've started the peptide MOTS-c, which raises your mitochondria, it has benefits like improving energy, cardio, bone density, fat loss, muscle gain, blood sugar & longevity. I did a 60 sec blast on the bike at the start of it & did 440m, so will compare in 5 weeks.

For a bit of bit of entertainment, I filmed this the other day.









GETTING MY HEART BROKEN


#narcissistic #narcissism #npd




youtube.com


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Nah, the scale said -(minus)16.8% body fat.... Cayenne Pepper? Well that will burn what little fat you have Tony! Should try the other Ecdysterone......

Mitochondria? Learn something new with you!


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

Haha, I remember Ronnie Coleman saying he measured negative body fat.

I can't complain when it's free! I've seen Cayenne in other Turk products, I think it could help with absorption, though there's other things that do this better. 

Yeah I think peptides could be a thing in the UK in future, with the FDA approving loads of them. Being a native protein the sides are negligible compared to traditional pharmaceuticals. I'm actually looking into an epigenetics course over there, so when certified I use can their doctors for prescriptions


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Tonyguy said:


> View attachment 216998
> 
> My friend's scale said I was 16.8% body fat, surely that can't right. I need personal trainer friend to do it manually really.
> 
> ...


No way your 16.8 dude. Certainly sub 15


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

Oioi said:


> No way your 16.8 dude. Certainly sub 15


Yeah can't too much more than double the BF Tristan Lee who claims to be 3-5%....










I made a good back comparison to August last year. I've felt the lats really growing recently.










Also last weekend I did an interesting survey in Brighton. Got some mixed responses


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

You are at the right body fat level Tony, you look in great shape! Don't go any further with the cut, train for EVEN more muscle! 👍


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Tonyguy said:


> Yeah can't too much more than double the BF Tristan Lee who claims to be 3-5%....
> 
> View attachment 217342
> 
> ...


Keep up the good work all round bro


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

What's the latest Tony? A month on you must be looking like a Greek God on that beach....😋


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

Haha. I've finally go up to 82kg now. Been exactly a year since the old photos. I'm going to work out my biological age in September, be interesting to see what I do can to lower it.

Think I'd be more 10% BF with having sweaty clothes on adding to fat. Need to work on cardio sure!

This was 6 weeks ago, the legs have definitely grown since.



























On another note I'm doing a mini documentary called How Do I Live Longer if you're interested.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Thanks for the update. Great transformation Tony, well done! Great reply too. Legs are definitely looking more muscular. Got some fancy software there, do right and keep us informed. Looking very muscular in the chamber too. Interested in your mini documentary at my age...😋

Keep up the effort mate, looking considerably better!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Great stuff man

What's your T level (incl free) sitting at? HDL? Anything off in your bloodwork at all?


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

Muskopia said:


> Great stuff man
> 
> What's your T level (incl free) sitting at? HDL? Anything off in your bloodwork at all?


Thanks mate! Last time I was 31.6nmol, 759pmol. I'm going to do another test soon, as I remember HDL was a below a little par.


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

I'm at 82.5kg now, so finally some progress 🥳

































Also here that mini documentary I mentioned


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

When's your competition mate... 💪 Looking great, well done Tony.

I will look at your documentary, said I would previously and I think you posted it up within another forum page but didn't get round to watching it.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Looking banging m8. Great stuff!

Rather a good advertisement for TRT isn't it?!


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

Muskopia said:


> Looking banging m8. Great stuff!
> 
> Rather a good advertisement for TRT isn't it?!


Thanks pal, don't forget the HGH boosting peptide Sermorelin!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Tonyguy said:


> Thanks pal, don't forget the HGH boosting peptide Sermorelin!


Oh...just been looking into that after you mentioned it.

TRT is a leap for me, but Semorelin seems such low risk - and my sleep is hot garbage!

Could you message me where you sourced yours?

What portion of your gains would you attribute to the Semorelin?


----------



## I am not Ketones (4 mo ago)

Some proper gay tattoos mate.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Tonyguy said:


> Also I did 4mg of LGD
> View attachment 213009
> 
> Bottom right day 1, top left is week 3.
> ...


You're picture sorting is a fooking mess🤣🤣🤣

Pick an order and stick with it.

"Newest first, then third, then last, then second and middle, tip bottom right left back to front order"

Looks like you started good, lost it all, lost more then gained nowt. Perhaps go with oldest first and chronological order. For ease😂


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

Muskopia said:


> Oh...just been looking into that after you mentioned it.
> 
> TRT is a leap for me, but Semorelin seems such low risk - and my sleep is hot garbage!
> 
> ...


I'd say a 1/3, I was able to get leaner while getting least strict with my diet than just on TRT. I was super strict for the first 5 months, so I'm not sloppy with it now, but you have to some treats for your sanity in the longterm! 

Also training more often I haven't got any injuries.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

I think we are due an update mate...! 😉


----------

